# 574 lights



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

I am trying to get my bulbs replaced and not having much help with the parts dept. 

The 574 comes stock with the GE4406 and GE 4411 sealed headlights. Via Napa: The 4406 is a 35 w flood with a 80 degree Horizontal and 30 degree vertical beam. The 4411 is trapezoidal (shines everywhere). 

The 4406 is still available but the parts dept said they don't carry it. Napa does. I asked about replacing with halogen and parts recommended a 50 w 7606. 

I asked service if the 574 electrical system would support 4 50 w bulbs and they wouldn't commit to a solid answer. 

Anyone have an opinion or knowledge of the 574 system to know if it will support the higher wattage bulbs? I wouldn't mind switching to Halogen for the brighter lights. Sounds like Napa can provide the stock bulbs if I go that route.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

On a 12 volt system you are adding about 4.3 more amps to the lighting circuit. So, if it is 12 volt it will need a 20 amp circuit if my high school electrical training is still with me. (class of '71)


----------

